# royal egg incubation help



## shawn1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

my eggs have been incubating for 6 days now but last night my dog has knocked the plug for my stat and it switched off and i didnt notice till i checked on it this morning will they be ok? id say at the most they at the most it may have been off for 10 hours


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

that's a hard call, but you are better off with low temps than high temps, just plug it back in and keep your fingers crossed. you will know in about a week if they are ok as any dead ones will go bad and smell. best of luck.


----------



## shawn1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks fingers crossed then :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

How are the eggs doing


----------



## shawn1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

morris091081 said:


> How are the eggs doing


sorry just back using this. all the eggs hatched fine and on day 55 so everything turned out good


----------

